# security six accuracy problems with 357 loads



## tecolote (Mar 21, 2015)

My securitIy six suddenly started scattering badly when loaded with 357 Magnum. I barely can hit paper at 15ft! I switch to 38 special and it is very accurate with them. Have any of you had this problem and how can I get it to shoot 357 mag accurately again?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

tecolote said:


> My securitIy six suddenly started scattering badly when loaded with 357 Magnum. I barely can hit paper at 15ft! I switch to 38 special and it is very accurate with them. Have any of you had this problem and how can I get it to shoot 357 mag accurately again?


Have you reduced the infamous Human Element? I mean, shoot from a rest, sandbag or otherwise. If it's still scattering wildly, somebody here probably knows something.


----------



## tecolote (Mar 21, 2015)

I've had this pistol for15 years. I once shot two javalina at 50 yards. it has always been extremely accurate with 357 ammo. Suddenly I couldn't hit the side of a barn in the field so I went to my neighborhood indoor range and at best got 2 ft groups on a full size silhouette target using a rest! I tried different brands of ammo all with the same result. In desperation I bought a box of 38 special and it was a nail driver again. I am stumped!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Try single action and have someone watch to see if you are flinching before the shot. I know I do anticipate the recoil of the 357mag. It hurts my hands a lot.


----------



## tecolote (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks but I don't think that my problem. Recoil may be causing something but not me flinching. I did buy it used and it may have had allot of rounds shot through it but the barrel rifling look sharp however maybe the the cylinder gets out of line and distorts the bullet? but I'm guessing.


----------



## tecolote (Mar 21, 2015)

How much play will the cylinder have at the full cocked position? I just took it out of the gun safe and it does have some play or movement.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

It's been my experience, in shooting and teaching others, that noise anticipation will cause flinching as much as , if not more than, recoil anticipation. Sometimes, especially if I haven't shot in a while, I will load 2 or 3 rounds randomly in the cylinder. Then I'll spin it, Ala Russian Roulette. Then my shots TO THE TARGET will reveal if I'm flinching.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

In post #3 the OP says he used a rest. Makes it a gun function thing, eh?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Check the forcing cone for lead or residual build up.


----------



## tecolote (Mar 21, 2015)

I am not saying I am not flinching, but it is highly improbable. The hits are all over the place, my 12 gauge shoots tighter groups using buckshot. I shoot my son's 454 just fine and this is just a recent development. I will look at the cone under a magnifying glass, thanks for the suggestion. If anyone else has any other ideas I'd appreciate your suggestions. Any thoughts on the cylinder lockup?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Easy way to solve one issue is to let someone else shoot it and see if the impact zone is the same. The crown of the barrel may have damage; no you said 38 was shooting strait. I am not sure let a gun smith look at it is what I would do.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Check the cylinder for a buildup of crap that would be associated with lots of .38s being shot. There may even be a visible ring at the approximate depth that a .38 would sit

in the cylinder. Clean it out well with hoppes and a brush and try it.

GW


----------



## tecolote (Mar 21, 2015)

I was hoping for an easy fix or narrowing of the possible problem. The 357 gives the appearance of unbalanced bullets flying out of the end of the barrel possibly distorted in that they are hitting at all point's of the clock at ridiculous angles from the point of aim and end of barrel. Yet the 38 special are true. A gunsmith is next I guess. Thanks for the help. If I get to the root of the problem I will let you know. Thanks again.

PS. I have only shot jacketed hollow or soft point bullets in 357 out of it since I bought it 15 yrs ago. Maybe she is just worn out some.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

tecolote said:


> [..]
> PS. I have only shot jacketed hollow or soft point bullets in 357 out of it since I bought it 15 yrs ago. Maybe she is just worn out some.


It's more than that. At 15' I could throw darts closer together (before the 4th brew).


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

What Goldwing said


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

If you are shooting lead bullet reloads in .38spl the front of the cylinder is full of crud. Like wise the barrel is probably "leaded up".

Scrub the crap out of the chambers (as said before), it is not wise to shoot a bunch of .38's and then switch to .357's without cleaning the chambers first.

Even jacketed bullets in .38 will leave powder deposits in the chambers. In extreme cases it will increase pressures when switching to .357's.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tecolote (Mar 21, 2015)

Checked cone and cylinder, both are very clean. This was the first time "I" shot 38 special through her only to compare them to 357. The results were like night and day. To make sure, I shot about 25 rounds of 38 special and they grouped very well. Thanks for all your suggestions. My best guess is that with the wear and tear of only using 357 in her she has produced wear in the cylinder lock slots and goes slightly out of tune with lining up the barrel using the more powerful 357 mag ammo. When I get the hammer back to full cocked position there is play.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

But Sir... the play is there with .38 SPC too, eh?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The


tecolote said:


> Checked cone and cylinder, both are very clean. This was the first time "I" shot 38 special through her only to compare them to 357. The results were like night and day. To make sure, I shot about 25 rounds of 38 special and they grouped very well. Thanks for all your suggestions. My best guess is that with the wear and tear of only using 357 in her she has produced wear in the cylinder lock slots and goes slightly out of tune with lining up the barrel using the more powerful 357 mag ammo. When I get the hammer back to full cocked position there is play.


Press the trigger all the way, hold it, then check for cylinder slop (without a round of course)

Check your previous primers for center strikes.

You didn't mention barrel length, unless I missed it ,lol. (It's happened before)

Rifling , possibly worn out a bit after 15 years , on a short barrel i am guessing.

Shooting a high velocity round with worn rifling , short barrel , in my humble opinion, the rifling becomes less effective to spin the bullet.

Just a hypothetical ,,,,built on your statement that the 38 's shoot fine.

I know you probably have heard all you care to this point,lol.

Good luck , have fun. Be safe.

:smt1099


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Its a Load velocity problem. fwiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Blackhawkman said:


> Its a Load velocity problem. fwiw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


could be right , the load velocity because???
sometimes anticipated recoil can be the culprit in many cases


----------

